# How to catch sand fleas



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I've read that Sand Fleas are a really good bait to use. Here is a video of people catching them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzPD9DaJNnk


Here some former discussions on how to get sand fleas:
http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=64996

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=52584

I was thinking about making a sand flea catcher before I went down fishing. I was thinking hat since sand fleas are so good, that this would be a cheap way of doing things. What do you guys think about that??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hardest part is knowing where to dig, once you know what to look for you can use your built in sand flea catcher, i.e. hands. i love my rake but a half of a minnow trap can be used to scoop up the sand and sift it away for 1/6th of the cost. but usually what i do is take a big bucket, scoop it where i need to, and just dump it out on the beach for the kids to dig through...they love sorting through the sand to find the fleas. rake is the quickest way to get a lot, will set you back about 30-40$ depending on the kind you get. but if you just want to catch a mess of fish fresh cut shrimp is probably a better bait.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

As it gets colder the fleas go deeper so you will need to dig down deeper to get them.

here is a good article to help out.

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/catching sand fleas.cfm


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I used a minnow trap this year and it worked great didn't even smash the end shut .... before I would just get a shovelfull and dump it out and grab them real quick ...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Will the sand fleas still be out in NC in three weeks?? I think I'll try the minnow trap...

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mash down the holes on both halves of the minnow trap, unless they're tiny fleas you'll catch all you need. Try digging deep if you don't see any, works for me though you don't catch a ton in one scoop; 5-10 minutes should net you enough for a whiles worth of fishing. Of course I'm a novice flea hunter.


----------

